# Suche Fakten und möglichen Verwendungszweck für EZ80 DIT Microcomputer



## danielwalki (23. Juni 2015)

*Suche Fakten und möglichen Verwendungszweck für EZ80 DIT Microcomputer*

Guten Abend ,
Heute ist mir in der Schule etwas ziemlich Altes in die Finger geraten (beim Entsorgen von Metall und Elektroschrott ) . Und zwar handelt es sich um einen EZ80 DIT Microcomputer ( wobei ich doch etwas an Ironie seitens des Herstellers dachte denn so "Micro" ist der gar nicht )
Hier mal der passende Wikipediaartikel : https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EZ80-DIT

Nun meine Frage : Was kann ich mit dem Teil anfangen ? Und wie sieht das Wert mässig aus (wenn mann da nix mit anfangen kann )? Habt ihr ideen wie das mit dem aktuellen Bestand der Teile aussieht ?

MIt Freundlichen Grüssen Daniel


----------



## Kusanar (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche Fakten und möglichen Verwendungszweck für EZ80 DIT Microcomputer*

Keine Ahnung wie das wertmäßig aussieht. Aber hier ist eine Website mit einem Beispiel, was man mit dem Rechner anfangen kann:

Ditratherm EZ80-DIT | mrks.de


----------



## gaob (20. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Fakten und möglichen Verwendungszweck für EZ80 DIT Microcomputer*

Hallo,
ich habe auf diesem System meine ersten Mikrocomputererfahrungen gesammelt. Er ist auch für diesen Zweck entwickelt worden. Wenn du Interesse hast ihn zu verkaufen, wäre ich interessiert, da ich vor kurzem meine alten Unterlagen wiedergefunden habe - mehr aus Nostalgiegründen. Würde mich freuen, etwas von dir
zu hören.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------

